
Harvards tips to founders on how to delegate more effectively. - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/09/18/harvards-tips-to-founders-on-how-to-delegate-more-effectively/
======
natrius
Dear Found+Read:

Cool URIs don't change. <http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI>

